# Vesuvio A xp drivers...easynote what?



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a packard bell easynote that i am trying to find drivers for xp. the site i found has xp drivers for packard bell...but next to easynote 
there are different model numbers

my easynote doesnt have model numbers it just says underneath easynote model vesuvio A no numbers or nothing. i cant find what easy note model this vesuvio A is.

any help appreciated...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Go into BIOS setup. Sometimes the BIOS setup screens show the model of the machine.


----------

